# RecipeDB - Raven's American Amber



## raven19 (2/10/12)

Raven's American Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 66 Mash, 90% Base Malt, 10% Medium CrystalA simple, but hoppy, malty & a full flavoured beer.Another 45gm Cascade dry hopped for 3 days in keg.Clean Ale Yeast with AA around 70%   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.72 kg BB Ale Malt    0.65 kg TF Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    45 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    14 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 34.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.45%   Colour 26 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 5 days


----------



## raven19 (2/10/12)

Really happy with this beer, tasty as, simple to make too.


----------



## Malted (2/10/12)

Looks the goods Ravs. 
I'm thinking Heritage crystal would be nice. 
That appears to be a high FG, perhaps need a fair bit of maltiness to balance it (but expect that is covered by the FG)?
I like the idea of hops at 2g/L at 10 and 5 mins!

I will have to give it a go.


----------



## raven19 (3/10/12)

Very happy with it Malted, the ultra simple grain bill is a nice bonus. Yep highish FG, but it works with the big hit of late and dry hopping.


----------



## jyo (3/10/12)

Looks like a good, simple red, mate. Agreed, key is to hop big late in the boil, and whirlpool.


----------



## raven19 (13/1/13)

Next version with more hops, 2g/L at 10min, 5min, 1min and dry hop.

Needs a little more carbonation in the keg.


----------

